# Pictures of my goats/barns



## DonnaBelle (Jan 8, 2012)

This is the barn DH built this spring of 2011.  It now has garage doors on both ends of the right side breezeway.  Lots of fresh air in the summertime.  We need it, 116 here in August of 2011.






"Buck Barn" built with cast off insurance claim metal. Every spring, people turn in hail damaged buildings and you can pickup some good metal deals.  The small shed is now the "hay storage barn".






The girls late this spring.

DonnaBelle


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice barn and goats !!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice set up. Your DH did a really nice job.  Congratulations on being so thrifty.

Love your goats.  All that color.  

K


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jan 8, 2012)

Beautiful barns!! And a very nice looking herd!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 8, 2012)

You have a really nice setup!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 8, 2012)

Bootiful goats.  Nice place.  
I was fixin' to load up my goats and move in with you if you had green grass and trees right now, then I saw the pics were from spring....


----------



## RPC (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow nice barns and goats. That must be nice to get good deals on metal like that.


----------



## poorboys (Jan 9, 2012)

good set-up It's great when the dh's get in the mood to really go at it for a day or so. they can do so much more than I can. nice gooties too.


----------



## bnbfarm (Jan 11, 2012)

very nice goats and nice barn as well !!!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 11, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/967_100_1021.jpg
> This is the barn DH built this spring of 2011.  It now has garage doors on both ends of the right side breezeway.  Lots of fresh air in the summertime.  We need it, 116 here in August of 2011.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you for sharing. You have a very nice setup. Pretty and cute goats as well. Thank you for the pictures!


----------

